# BTTF Movie Quotes!



## Asmiley (Oct 8, 2001)

Quote time. anyone have any good ones?



Heavy...

I love it when the doc says "is there something wrong with the gravitaional pull in the future?" I think that is so funny.


----------



## Brit Chick (Oct 9, 2001)

My Name is.... Darth Vader... and I come from the Planet....Vulcan

Marty does the Vulcan live long and prosper hand sign thingy and then we go blasting in heavy metal rock - excellent 


Doc : falling to his knees alongside the car hidden behind the ad board - It works, it works, I finally invented something that works
Marty : you bet your ass it works 

Peabody's Kid : Its already mutated into human form - shoot it

Marty : Sorry about your barn

Doc reveals the bullet proof vest -
Marty : What about all that talk about never knowing too much about your own future
Doc : well I figured - what the hell 

Marty : Wait a minute, are you telling me, that my Mom, has the hots for me !!!!


Doc : Maybe you were adopted !

Oh man, I could go on and on with these, mainly from the first film cos I have seen it sooooo many times - I'll post some more later -


----------



## imported_space monkey (Oct 9, 2001)

*Cool quotes*

Here are some quotes from the first film...

George McFly: Lorraine, my density has bought me to you.
Lorraine Baines: What?
George McFly: What I meant to say was...
Lorraine Baines: Wait a minute, don't I know you from somewhere?
George McFly: Yes! Yes! I'm George, George McFly! I'm your density. I mean... your destiny.

That one is really funny :rolly2: 

Marty McFly: Hey, wait a minute, Doc.  Are you saying you built a time machine... out of a DeLorean?
Doctor Emmet Brown: The way I see it, if you're gonna build a time machine into a car, why not do it with some style? 
 
When Marty meets Lorraine's parents in 1955:
Mrs Baines: He's a very strange young man.
Mr Baines: He's an idiot. Comes from his upbringing. His parents are probably idiots too. Lorraine, if you ever have a kid like that I'll disown you.

Dr. Emmet Brown:  Tell me, "future boy", who is president in the United States in 1985?
Marty McFly: Ronald Reagan.
Dr. Emmet Brown: Ronald Reagan? The actor?!
:rolly2:  :rolly2: 

And when Marvin Berry hears Marty play Johnny B. Goode:
On the phone - "Chuck! Chuck! It's Marvin -- your cousin, Marvin BERRY. You know that new sound you're looking for? Well, listen to this!"  And he holds out the phone!

Well I'll think of more later for 2 and 3...  :rolly2:


----------



## imported_space monkey (Oct 9, 2001)

*Quotes for Second film*

So... here is my favourite quotes from my favourite film of the trilogy:

Dr. Emmet Brown: The justice system moves swiftly, now that they've abolished all the lawyers.

Dr. Emmet Brown: Time-traveling is too dangerous. It is better that I devote myself to study the other great mystery of the universe: women!

Young Biff: Why don't you make like a tree and get out of here?
Old Biff: It's LEAVE, you idiot! "Make like a tree, and leave." You sound like a damn fool when you get it wrong.

Broadcasting beautiful views 24 hours a day: you're tuned into the Scenery Channel.

I love it when Michael J Fox dresses up as his son and daughter too, that's really funny!

    :rolly2: 

Well gotta go more later!


----------



## Brit Chick (Oct 10, 2001)

Hey, Space Monkey, your Biff quotes have reminded me of some others :
'
'You're about as useful as a screen door on a battle ship' - ah Biff, thats about as useful as a screen door on a submarine

Mad Dog Tannen : I'm gonna hunt you down and shoot you like a duck !   - ah Biff, thats - like a Dog !

I hate manure !!!!   

Marty :  BTF3 'My horse..... broke down and a bear ate my boots !

'Where d'you learn to shoot like that '
'The Seven Eleven'

....more later


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 10, 2001)

You gottaq love the Biff hating Manure Bit.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Oct 10, 2001)

*3rd Film*

Hi, I haven't got as many for the third film but...

Marty: Is there a back way out of here?
Bartender: Sure.
Marty: Where is it?
Bartender: Out the back.

Dr. Emmett Brown: You're not thinking fourth dimensionally, Marty!

[Doc Brown and Marty are hijacking a train.]
Engineer: Is this a holdup?
Dr. Emmett Brown: It's a science experiment!

Dr. Emmett Brown: Clara was one in a million. One in a billion. One in a googolplex!

LOL well that's about it for now but I'll keep thinking!  

 :rolly2:  :smiliea: :monkee: :wink2:  :twirl: :smokin: :star: :flash:


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 10, 2001)

Groovy this was a great idea space Monkey!


----------



## imported_space monkey (Oct 23, 2001)

*Any more?*

Anyone else got some quotes to add?  I'd love to read them, people! :rolly2:  :rolly2:


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 24, 2001)

Well in number three I love it when the futer Doc asks Marty where he got the idea to wear that outfit and Marty says"You did Doc" Just priceless.


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 1, 2001)

*racks brain for quotes*


----------



## Asmiley (Nov 2, 2001)

Come on Sin You can do better than that.


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 3, 2001)

*still racking brain for quotes...comes up with a load of things with 'doc' and 'marty' in them...but that is all*


----------



## Asmiley (Nov 7, 2001)

oh come now.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 10, 2002)

Marti's Dad: Darth Vader from planet Vulcan came to my room last night and he said that if I don't ask Loraine to the dance that he will melt my brains!
Marti: Ok lets just keep this brain melting to ourselves ..


Barmen: Are gonna order something kid?
Marti: Just give me a Pepsi Free ...
Barmen: If you want a pepsi your gotta pay for it. 
Marti: OK, just give me a Tab...
Barmen: You can't get a tab unless you order something.
MArti: Ok just give me something without sugar!
Bart: Some without sugar. _Hands him some coffe_


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 11, 2002)

ha-ha! I like it. good quotes Ivanhoe. thanks.:waves:


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 21, 2002)

[Marty McFly comes to his school in 1955] 
Marty McFly: Wow, they really cleaned this place up. It looks brand new!

[The correct phrase is "So why don't you make like a tree and leave"] 
Biff Tannen: So why don't you make like a tree and get outta here.

George McFly: Lou! Give me a milk... [dramatic pause] Chocolate!

Emmett "Doc" L. Brown: Don't worry! As long as you hit that wire with the connecting hook at precisely eighty-eight miles per hour the instant the lightning strikes the tower ... everything will be fine!

[Last line] 
Dr. Emmett "Doc" L. Brown: Roads? Where we're going we don't need roads.

Dr. Emmett "Doc" L. Brown: Next Saturday night, we're sending you back to the future!

[Flying above Biff in 1955.] 
Marty McFly: There he is, Doc! Let's land on him, we'll cripple his car. 
Dr. Emmett "Doc" L. Brown: Marty, he's in a '46 Ford, we're in a DeLorean. He'd rip through us like we were tin foil.

[Doc Brown and Marty are hijacking a train.] 
Dr. Emmett "Doc" L. Brown: Reach! 
Engineer: Is this a holdup? 
Dr. Emmett "Doc" L. Brown: It's a science experiment!

Dr. Emmett "Doc" L. Brown::: Clara was one in a million. One in a billion. One in a googolplex!


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh cool Youre good at this! I love it when Bif says: 

biff: "I Hate Manure!"


----------



## moviexfreak23 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well this hasn't been updated in a while, well tonight it will be because this is my favorite movies


----------

